
Spanish clothes magnate Amancio Ortega is the world's richest person - Oatseller
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/spanish-billionaire-overthrows-bill-gates-as-worlds-richest-person/ar-BBmmhaN?ocid=ansmsnmoney11
======
AndrewBissell
> In an odd turn of events, Ortega has Mario Draghi to thank for his new rank
> — the head of the European Central Bank's hints that the ECB would boost its
> quantitative easing programme on Thursday sent shares in the eurozone
> surging upwards.

There's nothing "odd" about it at all. QE's purpose is to inflate asset prices
in the belief that this will lead to lasting growth in the economy. The more
assets you hold, the better each round of new money is for you.

------
Oatseller
He was for about 4 hours [0]. It seems his wealth is more volatile than
Gates'.

[0] [http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/national-
international/A...](http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/national-
international/Amancio-Ortega-Shortly-Overtakes-Bill-Gates-as-Richest-Man-in-
World-336322171.html)

